# I was lost emotionally …



## Bemmer Nut (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been separated since mid 2017, and my wife filed for D in early 2018.

I was SO HURT and emotional the last 2 years. I knew my wife started an affair with another man a few weeks after we separated, but this entire time I didn’t know who the other man was. I WAS SO hurt and emotional. I imagined that my wife had replaced me with a beautiful man who was filthy rich and built like a pro athlete.

I found out who the other man was a few weeks ago. Without giving too mach detail I will say, I could have never imagined my beautiful wife being with such an unappealing man. Without giving it away, both my wife and I knew this man for at least a year prior to our separation.

This information has completely taken me out of the emotional vortex that I was in. The vision of what I thought HIM to be was something very different that who he really is.

I’m Finally FREE NOW after almost 2 years of torture! Thank God!

There's so much more to this story. I have only scratched the surface.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not sure how I missed this post, but congrats on finally being free of her! I skimmed your old posts for some clarity. I hope you are making changes within yourself so that the next time you get into a relationship, you can do it in a more healthy way by being present. You are better off without this woman. BTW they almost always affair DOWN, not up.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Great news for you! Glad you can finally move past it.
Your wife is a cheat/liar, and you need to continue to distance yourself away from her.

Bemmer, I don't see in any of your historical posts that she was cheating. How did you find out?


----------

